# A link for us guys....



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.eblogx.com/Babes--Comic-Con-2009-13469.html
Yep, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent! Next year, I'm there!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Omar B (Aug 3, 2009)

I love Cosplay girls.  A friend of mine sent me links to this chick a few weeks ago.  Amazing ***-ets.






http://www.cannonspike.com/CamFan/Cammy-cosplay/ikuy/ikuy-cammy.htm


----------



## still learning (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello, NICE GI's   ........Aloha,


----------

